# Security / Loss Prevention Jobs



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

My wife has just been offered a position in Dubai, so we are currently making plans to relocate.

Thus meaning I am now actively seaking employment. I am looking for Security / Loss Prevention type jobs, most probably with Retailers, etc.

If any of you have any contacts you could pass my way, or even advise, etc, it would be greatly appreciated.

I have previously worked in Kuwait for KPC within there Security Division, so I am not too new to the expat scene.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

i would contact insurance companies and other similar businesses most succeptible to loss. but i think your experience is more surveillance and store front correct?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

My experience comes from Loss Prevention within the retail sector & extensive experience with Security Operations.

Would be looking to obtain contacts within Alshaya, Al Tayer, or other known retailers.

Thanks

C


----------

